# fish weave inlay



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

I want to do a king pattern on my knig rod. do any of you guys have a pattern you'd be willing to share?


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to WWW.2coolfishing.com and then to the rodbuilding section. Some of the top builders in the world on that site. Including Doc Ski (the weave master). The guy's there are very friendly and willing to share.


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks a ton.


----------

